# Should There Be A DIY Or Home Owner Questions Forum?



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

This will be Nathans decision, but I wanted to get a general feel for this site and if the members desired to have any Home Owner DIY interaction.

Do you guys think it should start off as and remain a site for roofing professionals and related posters?

or

Do you think that a separate forum should be made available for those people to come on here and post their need of assistance or information requests?

Ed


----------



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

For his sake and to attract advertisers I would say yes.If for me I would say no.I dont go for the questions(which are often hard to even know what theyre asking).The only free advice I have is to not take any free advice.Not to generalize too much against possibly innocent people the questions I see over the internet coming from homeowners seem to be the PIA type of customers and let the ones getting paid handle them.Hope thats not too harsh.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

It would bump traffic a bit. At least 6 members here are willing to answer some questions.
I have no problem with it.:thumbup:


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

That`s what makes the backlinks worth anything,Is when we`re answering technical questions-I say yes


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> It would bump traffic a bit. At least 6 members here are willing to answer some questions.
> I have no problem with it.:thumbup:





The Roofing God said:


> That`s what makes the backlinks worth anything,Is when we`re answering technical questions-I say yes


Those are the 2 main thoughts that I had about it also.

Plus, I like doing it to help out. I actually think that more idea exchange occurs from the various answers to DIY questions, which helps us understand the customer mentality a lot more to assist us in our communications with our customers.

That is why I specifically only posted in the poll for ONE separate forum for that concept. I wouldn't want them joining in the other professional discussions. 

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

The homeowner questions bring up stuff we do naturally and does create interesting discussions. :thumbup: I enjoy it, but refrain from answering if I can't give a decent/cognent answer. But somebody usually pops up with the right one.

It also give homeowners an insight into what's involved in a roof, and insight into a roofer's reasoning. :thumbup:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Some DIY questions are like ashot of caffiene(sp) and really get my mind churning.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Some DIY questions are like ashot of caffiene(sp) and really get my mind churning.


That is so true, plus it invigorates the juices when you Must prove or validate your opinion.

Ed


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm new, but I think it would be okay for DIYers to post questions, as long as they were in their own thread. If it boosts traffic, great.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I think a separate forum ONLY for them would eventually be a good idea, but we need more roofers in here first, although the quality of the guys on here now is incredible.

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nathan has a seperate forum for them elsewhere. But, since the net is such a large place, they won't necessarily fin 'That' forum. A DIY area here too won't hurt anybody. 
It won't attract much, if any traffic, but it will make those surfers feel welcome.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I think a seperate forum would be nice in theory. Although I enjoy the homeowner questions... as tinner said it gets the mind going, and can even inspire some completely seperate threads to be made.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

YES ,YES, YES ,Sorry if I seem ambiguous


----------



## Bodhisativa (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm new to the forum so I apologize if this is out of line. It was the ability to discuss industry news, information, techniques etc. with other professionals that drew me to this forum. However, I also recognize the value of being able to recognize our clients concerns and comments and the unique insight this provides. I voted 'Yes' to the additional thread which I see has already been implemented.  Kudo's - a roofing forum for professionals only reminds me of the lil rascals clubhouse and the 'No girls allowed' rule - Spanky and Alphalfa broke it so what the hell... :jester:


----------



## smithgary (Mar 18, 2010)

my answer is yes . lets see what others want to say!!


----------

